# USB installation error



## jonbou-79 (Nov 22, 2016)

Following the Handbook install onto USB via Win32DiskImager, using FreeBSD-11.0-RELEASE-i386-memstick.img i get this


```
gptboot: primary GPT table checksum mismatch
```

flash by in boot up before attempting to reboot, then the process happens again. I've searched the forum and the closest thread i could find was this one https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/49684/

thou this appears to be more towards the checksum prior.

Regards


----------



## SirDice (Nov 22, 2016)

This is not really an error and is to be expected. The disk image is smaller than the USB, so the partition table doesn't line up. It can be ignored and is not a reason for the installation to fail.

Make sure you match the hash with the downloaded file before "burning" it to USB to prevent any issues with a corrupted download.


----------



## jonbou-79 (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi, I have checked and re-checked the hash sums, re-downloaded and checked again, and still not having any luck. Tried a new USB drive too. I think I might have to get a portable drive on this one. Regards


----------



## MasterJ (Dec 22, 2016)

Same problem 
Checksum okay.


----------

